# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  غوغل تُعلن رسميًا عن تحديث أندرويد 5.1

## mohamed73

أعلنت غوغل رسميًا اليوم عن إطلاق الإصدار الجديد من أندرويد الذي يحمل الرقم 5.1، وهو عبارة عن تحديث فرعي للإصدار الخامس Lollipop. يأتي  التحديث الجديد بتحسينات على استقرار وأداء نظام التشغيل، ويُقدّم عددًا  من الميّزات مثل دعم شرائح الاتصال المُتعددة، وميزة تعطيل الهاتف بشكل  كامل في حال سرقته، ودعم المُكالمات الصوتية عالية الوضوح HD Voice على  الأجهزة التي تمتلك العتاد المُناسب. بالنسبة لدعم شرائح SIM  المتعددة فهي ميزة توفّرت منذ فترة طويلة في العديد من الهواتف العاملة  بأندرويد، إلّا أن الشركات كانت تقوم بتعديلاتها الخاصة على نظام التشغيل  لتفعيل الميزة، أمّا الآن فقد دعمها أندرويد بشكل رسمي مما يعني بأن  الشركات لن تضطر إلى إدخال تعديلاتها الخاصّة على نظام التشغيل كي تتمكن من  طرح الهواتف ثُنائية الشريحة. أما ميزة حماية الجهاز Device  Protection فهي مُفيدة في حال أضعت هاتفك أو تمّت سرقته، حيث يتعذّر على  السارق الاستفادة من هاتفك واستخدامه حتى لو قام بعمل ضبط المصنع إذ سيبقى  الهاتف مُعطّلًا بالنسبة له ويستحيل فتحه إلّا عند قيامك بتسجيل الدخول  باستخدام حسابك في غوغل. تأمل الشركة بأن تُساهم هذه الميزة في الحد من  سرقة الهواتف طالما سيعلم السارق بأنه لن يتمكن من الاستفادة من الجهاز أو  بيعه بعد سرقته.  ميزة الصوت عالي الوضوح HD Voice تتيح إجراء  المُكالمات بنوعية صوت فائقة الجودة، لكنها تتطلب دعمًا عتاديًا من الهاتف  نفسه، وكذلك دعمًا من شبكة الاتصال. هذه الميزة موجودة في بعض الهواتف منها  Nexus 6، وقد توفّرت سابقًا في هواتف أخرى، لكنها الآن وعلى غرار ميزة  تعدد شرائح الاتصال، أصبحت مدعومة رسميًا من غوغل. كما حسّنت النسخة  الجديدة من خاصّية الإعدادات السريعة إذ أصبح بالإمكان الاتصال بالشبكات  اللاسلكية أو بأجهزة البلوتوث من القائمة نفسها دون الحاجة للذهاب إلى  الإعدادات. ولم تتحدث الشركة عن موعد وصول التحديث إلى الأجهزة، لكن من المتوقع أن تبدأ أجهزة Nexus باستقبال التحديث خلال الأيام القادمة.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

